

Bootstrapping the Industrial Age From Scratch - alcuadrado
https://medium.com/bootstrapping-civilization/dc8a100b351d

======
mswen
why am I being prompted to sign in with twitter just to read an article or
blog post?

~~~
tomjen3
No clue, I wasn't.

And it was a pretty good article too.

~~~
mswen
I tried again and no sign in now - odd

